# (erledigt) SATA und IDE-Platten in einem Rechner

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe einen etwas über vier Jahre alten Rechner mit einem ASUS P4P800-Motherboard, der mir eigentlich recht gute Dienste leistet. Aber mir wurde jetzt der Platz auf den beiden darin verbauten Platten zu wenig. Es gibt nun auf dem Board auch noch zwei SATA-Anschlüsse, die ich bisher tapfer ignoriert hatte. Jetzt habe ich mal probehalber eine nagelneue SATA-Platte (Samsung, 250 GB) angestöpselt. Prima, ging unter Windows sofort, auch ein ebenfalls vorhandenes FreeBSD hat keine Probleme mit der "Erkennung".

Aber Gentoo  macht mir Sorgen. Mit meinem bisherigen Kernel wird die neue Platte schlichtweg ignoriert - kein Wunder, ich habe keinerlei SCSI- oder SATA-Treiber drin. Also neuen Kernel gebaut und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen alles aktiviert, was vielleicht nötig sein könnte. Die Folge: "kernel panic". Hm. Also nehme ich vorerst wieder meinen alten Kernel, mit dem ich wenigstens auf die beiden IDE-Platten Zugriff habe (Auch CDROM und DVD-Brenner sind IDE-Geräte, damit ist der IDE-Bus "voll" von /dev/hda bis /dev/hdd).

An sich müßte ja meine neue Platte unter /dev/sda auffindbar sein - vorausgesetzt, mein Kernel (vanilla-sources 2.6.25.1, heute neu gezogen) hat die nötigen Einstellungen. Aber welche sind das? Kriege ich das überhaupt hin, gleichzeitig zwei IDE-Platten und eine SATA-Platte in Betrieb zu nehmen?Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Mon May 05, 2008 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c_m

Also prinzipiell gehen tut das ;->

Hier sind 2 IDE HDDs, 1 IDE Brutzler und 2 SATA HDDs verbaut und laufen einwandfrei  :Wink: 

geh die sache mal lieber langsam an. Nur nach und nach die optionen aktivieren. Alles auf mal sorgt nachher für eine Fehlersuche a la Nadel im heuhaufen.

Würde dann an deiner Stelle mal unter den SATA Treibern gucken und den SCSI Support (SCSI Disk Support) nicht vergessen.

----------

## frank_tireur

Ich denke das sollte Dir weiterhelfen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_SATA (englisch).

Wenn du komplett auf libata umstellst, solltest du darauf achten das die device angaben in deiner fstab und in der grub.conf stimmen. Wenn du nur libata verwendest, dann gibt es ein device wie /dev/hda nicht mehr, sonderen heißt dann /dev/sda. Um dem Problem in der fstab aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe ich in der fstab die UUID anstatt /dev/hda bzw. /dev/sda geschrieben. Mit der grub.conf geht das leider nicht so einfach. Für UUID siehe hier: http://manual.sidux.com/de/part-uuid-de.htm (deutsch)

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Also prinzipiell gehen tut das ;->

 Das tröstet mich, kommt allerdings nicht gänzlich unerwartet ;-)

 *c_m wrote:*   

> geh die sache mal lieber langsam an. Nur nach und nach die optionen aktivieren. Alles auf mal sorgt nachher für eine Fehlersuche a la Nadel im heuhaufen.

 Naja, um mal etwas deutlicher zu werden: das ist mein "System-Test-Rechner". Das heißt, da knalle ich der Reihe nach von WindowsXP und Vista bis SUSE, *buntu, Debian und *BSD alles drauf, womit ich mich gelegentlich beschäftigen möchte (oder aus mehr oder weniger "beruflichen" Gründen beschäftigen muß). Es gibt da auch keine Daten/Dateien drauf, für die ich ein Backup fahren müßte, damit sie mir nicht verlorengehen, sowas hab ich auf einem anderen Rechner - selbstverständlich ebenfalls unter Gentoo ;-) Gentoo ist dabei auf diesem Rechner das "Hauptsystem" und liefert den GRUB. Der funktioniert glücklicherweise auch, wenn Gentoo selber mit einer "kernel panic" quittiert. 

Es ist ja kein Problem, bei einer "panic" dann halt wieder auf den letzten funktionierenden Kernel zurückzugreifen und es mit dem Kernelneubau eben nochmal zu versuchen.

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Würde dann an deiner Stelle mal unter den SATA Treibern gucken und den SCSI Support (SCSI Disk Support) nicht vergessen.

 Der ist drin - ich bin bloß immer unsicher, wann ich was fest einbauen muß und wann es auch ein Modul sein kann. An sich bevorzuge ich es, soviel wie möglich "modular" zu lösen.  Mein Problem ist also primär ein Kernelproblem. Beim Kernelbacken bleibe ich gewohnheitsmäßig auf der Konsole - das heißt, der X-Server ist gar nicht vorhanden, und ich schaue mir an, was ich mit "make menuconfig" so alles zu sehen kriegen kann.

Aufgrund ihrer Größe halte ich es für Unsinn, die gesamte .config hier zu posten, da kriegt ihr alle das große Stöhnen. Aber ich kann sie, falls gewünscht, als Textdatei auch mal auf eine temporäre Adresse hochladen, Webspace habe ich mehr als genug dafür.

----------

## zworK

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *c_m wrote:*   Würde dann an deiner Stelle mal unter den SATA Treibern gucken und den SCSI Support (SCSI Disk Support) nicht vergessen. Der ist drin - ich bin bloß immer unsicher, wann ich was fest einbauen muß und wann es auch ein Modul sein kann. An sich bevorzuge ich es, soviel wie möglich "modular" zu lösen.  Mein Problem ist also primär ein Kernelproblem. Beim Kernelbacken bleibe ich gewohnheitsmäßig auf der Konsole - das heißt, der X-Server ist gar nicht vorhanden, und ich schaue mir an, was ich mit "make menuconfig" so alles zu sehen kriegen kann.

 

Wenn es um Chipsatztreiber zum ansprechen der Platten geht, hast du eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

entweder fest einkompiliert, oder

nachladen mittels initrd/initramfs

Sonst hängst du, bzw der Kernel beim Henne-Ei-Problem: Wie soll der Kernel die Platte mittels Chipsatztreiber ansprechen, wenn dieser als Modul auf der Platte liegt?

Zur Kernelkonfiguration:

Wenn du deinen Rechner einfach nur um die SATA-Platten erweitern willst, sollte es reichen den entsprechenden Chipsatztreiber dafür fest einzukompilieren.

Sieht bei mir mit Nvidia nforce4 wie folgt aus:

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

     <*>   NVIDIA SATA support

SCSI device support  --->

     <*> SCSI disk support

     <*> SCSI CDROM support

     <*> SCSI generic support 

```

Alle restlichen Optionen sind nicht aktiviert.

Die Einstellungen zu PATA/IDE (CONFIG_IDE) habe ich so belassen wie sie waren. So erreiche ich meine IDE-Platten über /dev/hdX und SATA-Platten über /dev/sdX.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Sieht bei mir mit Nvidia nforce4 wie folgt aus:
> 
> ```
> <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 Ja, so sieht es bei mir jetzt auch aus - naja, mit Ausnahme von NVIDIA, das hab ich nunmal nicht. Und als ich das von <M> auf <*> geändert hatte, gings dann auch.

----------

